# Panasonic AE8000 on its way!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well after a long time of being undecided I finally took the plunge and bought a new Panasonic AE8000 to replace my AE4000 thats been in my theater for 4 years. 
I found one on sale in Canada for $2200 Thats about $1750 USD. So definitely not a bad deal at all. 

I hope the difference is as pronounced as it was going form my old Sanyo Z4 to the AE4000:T


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats Tony!!! I'm sure you won't be disappointed! Looking forward to reading your reviews


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Tony!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome, hope you say WOW when you use it the first time.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You're gonna love it, Tony!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I considered the Epson equivalent but the auto aspect ratio zoom of the panasonics has me hooked.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations Tony

How many 3D glasses did you get?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blacklightning said:


> Congratulations Tony
> 
> How many 3D glasses did you get?


Just the two that come with it. I really don't like 3D


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I considered the Epson equivalent but the auto aspect ratio zoom of the panasonics has me hooked.


That is what got me to go back to Panasonic too... I don't know how I ever lived without the feature before. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice! I wish I could incorporate a projector in my room. I've eyed that same exact one.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Just the two that come with it. I really don't like 3D


You sure about that? I bought one a few weeks ago and it didn't come with glasses. I ended up having to purchase a set from a Japanese seller on eBay as the glasses are very difficult to find nowadays.


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

Were you aware that the PlayStation 3d glasses work?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, they are cheaper as well. Personally I don't like 3D anyhow so it matters not.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So how are you liking the Panny?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats! I recently got a Acer 5380 and love it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonto said:


> So how are you liking the Panny?


It's great, the most noticeable difference is the auto lens memory is much faster and you can turn off that annoying "processing" logo when it's doing it. The image quality is better but not as much as I exspected over the 4000. The out of the box image quality is better where the 4000 needed a lot of tweaking to get it there the 8000 in cinema1 or even Rec mode is fantastic.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge myself on the 8000. Right now using a W1070.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> It's great, the most noticeable difference is the auto lens memory is much faster and you can turn off that annoying "processing" logo when it's doing it. The image quality is better but not as much as I exspected over the 4000. The out of the box image quality is better where the 4000 needed a lot of tweaking to get it there the 8000 in cinema1 or even Rec mode is fantastic.


Do you mind elaborating on PQ comparison with the 4000, particularly contrast, black level, sharpness, color uniformity? How about fan noise and auto iris noise? I'm about to make the same upgrade. And I don't even remotely care about 3D. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the upgrade from the 4000 to the 8000 is worth it. I find the PQ to be outstanding. There seems to better image contrast and the resolution seems better even though its still only 1080p. Black levels are slightly better and as I said the zoom lens is much faster.
I also seem to think that the frame creation is much better, Im using mode 1 and it really helps get rid of the frame studder that you naturally get during pans in movies but still maintains the look and feel of the movie without looking like a TV show (I found with the 4000 it was not perfect and sometimes would jump)


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I think the upgrade from the 4000 to the 8000 is worth it. I find the PQ to be outstanding. There seems to better image contrast and the resolution seems better even though its still only 1080p. Black levels are slightly better and as I said the zoom lens is much faster.
> I also seem to think that the frame creation is much better, Im using mode 1 and it really helps get rid of the frame studder that you naturally get during pans in movies but still maintains the look and feel of the movie without looking like a TV show (I found with the 4000 it was not perfect and sometimes would jump)


Have you found any color uniformity issues (green/blue push in one area of screen, red push in another)? I've seen that mentioned in a few reviews. Not sure whether that is the rule or the exception.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sga2 said:


> Have you found any color uniformity issues (green/blue push in one area of screen, red push in another)? I've seen that mentioned in a few reviews. Not sure whether that is the rule or the exception.


certainly none that I have seen.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

No pictures?


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice Tony...I want one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's been great so far but honestly it was not a huge step up from the 4000 I had. Contrast was better and so was the lack of any screen door effect but the 4000 was actually quite good.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Your screen is 120 16:9 correct? What's your throw distance at now?
I wasn't aware of the play station glasses, good tip.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats, Tony! You'll going to love it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Medi0gre said:


> Your screen is 120 16:9 correct? What's your throw distance at now?
> I wasn't aware of the play station glasses, good tip.


2:35:1 screen, 120" 
Ive got the projector 12ft from the screen (the absolute closest I can put it in order for the zoom to fit the 2:35:1)


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, and noted.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Great choice Tony!..:T
That would be my choice also to replace my present projector, but I think it might be a bit bright for my throw distance..


----------

